
Korean team designs graphene-based transparent flexible battery - simonebrunozzi
https://www.graphene-info.com/korean-team-designs-graphene-based-transparent-flexible-battery
======
Causality1
Graphene-Info.com is a shill page offering networking and promotion services
to the nascent "graphene industry". The Korean team's work, while interesting
on the basis of pure science, has no indication of ever being practical or
marketable. They haven't even bothered applying for a patent.

------
mises
Some perspective: over the past 5-6 years, I have seen a raft of companies pop
up promising better batteries. Their business plans are all fairly similar,
but none really succeed (that I have seen); most are treading water, and few
have produced returns. It seems breaking into the battery market is very
difficult. Glass batteries, AC batteries, cheap graphene from biomass, silicon
anodes, none have really succeeded, _yet_. Maybe a move to intermittent energy
sources (e.g. wind, solar, hydro) which require batteries and transmission
will drive adoption of new technology. If I were to guess, it will be a
shortage of lithium, nickel, cobalt, etc.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks for sharing. Seems you are knowledgeable about the industry. Any views
on companies, or technologies, that you consider promising?

------
joering2
Is there any source for a better quality larger photo? Would love to actually
see how this looks like...

~~~
appler
Try this
[http://www.hankookilbo.com/News/Read/201904231788312607](http://www.hankookilbo.com/News/Read/201904231788312607)

~~~
nydel
thank you! this is pretty amazing to see. i suspect lithium ionization will
prevail a while longer but it’s good to see some radical pragmatic application
of any potential alternatives!

------
colordrops
So the implication is transparent phones?

~~~
dogma1138
phones don’t really have a design problem that can be solved with transparency
other than a gimmick.

However being able to integrate the battery and the display into the same
structural element opens design options for other applications e.g. smart
glasses.

It also can be used for other applications such as say UV/IR spectrum solar
panels with the battery integrated into them which could be made into a drop
in window or structural glass for architecture or for automotive applications
for example.

~~~
baroffoos
Almost none of the recent changes in phones have been real problems. Gimmicks
sell phones.

